# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm hộ chiếu nhanh

## quantieuphu

*Làm hộ chiếu nhanh, làm chứng minh thư nhanh*

*Nhận làm hộ chiếu nhanh: 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày,4 ngày, 5 ngày, không phải xếp hàng*

*Làm ở : Số 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội**            Số 02 Phùng Hưng - Hà Đông - Hà Nội**Quý khách đến công ty để được hướng dẫn làm thủ tục và nộp hồ sơ trong vòng 10 phút là xong ngay.*




*Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày lấy giá 1.200.000 đ**Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày lấy giá 1.400.000 đ**Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày lấy giá 1.800.000 đ**Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày lấy giá 2.100.000 đ**Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày lấy giá 2.600.000 đ**Làm hộ chiếu ngoại tỉnh ( giá thoả thuận đối với ngoại tỉnh ) 
Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Và Hà Tây cũ): chỉ cần CMTND (còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa) và 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng + tờ khai.**Giá trên không bao gồm phí nhà nước : 200.000đ/ quyển*
*Làm chứng minh thư nhanh 5 ngày lấy.**

Công ty du lịch GREENCANAL TRAVEL xin gửi tới Quý khách hàng chương trình tour du lịch hè năm 2012.
đặt phòng khách sạn tại thái lan , singapore ,nhật bản ,malaysisa


STT       CHƯƠNG TRÌNH        GIÁ
1   du lịch thái lan 5 ngày (TG or VN)      359UDS
2   Du lịch Singapore - 4 ngày (VN) 569USD
3   Sin - Mã 7 ngày (Vn)  649USD
4   Hongkong – Disneyland 4 ngày(HX)  639USD
5   du lịch bắc kinh thượng hải 5 ngày (FM)        659USD
7   B.Kinh – T. Hải – H.Châu – Tô Châu 7 ngày ( VN)        749USD
6   T.Hải – H. Châu – T.châu – Bắc Kinh (7ngày)(FM)       739USD
7   Nam Ninh 3 ngày(ôtô)        135 USD
8   Nam Ninh – Que Lam (o to) 4 ngày     199USD
9   N.ninh - Q.Châu - T.Quyến 5ngày (tàu)        269 USD
10 Côn Minh - Thạch Lâm - Alư cổ động (7n) Tàu   299 USD
11 Côn Minh – Đại Lý - Lệ Giang (6n) (tàu)       449 USD
12 Hàn Quốc (Seul ) 5ngày     779 USD
12 Hàn Quốc (Seul – JeJu) 6ngày  999 USD
13 Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng – Hà Nội (4ngày)    2.800.000D
14 Du lịch cát bà hạ long (3 ngày)  1.800.000D
15 Hà Nội – Cửa lò – Hà Nội (3 ngày )      2.120.000D

Thông tin thêm về thời gian, ngày khởi hành.
 Quý khách liên hệ: Ms. My 0917163993
hoặc www.dulichthegioi247.com

*

----------


## quantieuphu

*Công ty du lịch GREENCANAL TRAVEL xin gửi tới Quý khách hàng chương trình tour du lịch hè năm 2012.*
*đặt phòng khách sạn tại thái lan , singapore ,nhật bản ,*
*đặt phòng khách sạn tại malaysisa*

*STT       CHƯƠNG TRÌNH        GIÁ*
*1   du lịch thái lan 5 ngày (TG or VN)      359UDS*
*2   Du lịch Singapore - 4 ngày (VN) 569USD*
*3   Sin - Mã 7 ngày (Vn)  649USD*
*4   Hongkong – Disneyland 4 ngày(HX)  639USD*
*5   du lịch bắc kinh thượng hải 5 ngày (FM)        659USD*
*7   B.Kinh – T. Hải – H.Châu – Tô Châu 7 ngày ( VN)        749USD*
*6   du lịch đà nẵng hội an*
*7   Nam Ninh 3 ngày(ôtô)        135 USD*
*8   Nam Ninh – Que Lam (o to) 4 ngày     199USD*
*9   N.ninh - Q.Châu - T.Quyến 5ngày (tàu)        269 USD*
*10 Côn Minh - Thạch Lâm - Alư cổ động (7n) Tàu   299 USD*
*11 Côn Minh – Đại Lý - Lệ Giang (6n) (tàu)       449 USD*
*12 Hàn Quốc (Seul ) 5ngày     779 USD*
*12 Hàn Quốc (Seul – JeJu) 6ngày  999 USD*
*13 Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng – Hà Nội (4ngày)    2.800.000D*
*14 Du lịch cát bà hạ long (3 ngày)  1.800.000D*
*15 Hà Nội – Cửa lò – Hà Nội (3 ngày )      2.120.000D*

*Thông tin thêm về thời gian, ngày khởi hành.*
* Quý khách liên hệ: Ms. My 0917163993*

----------

